# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Lage Bloeddruk - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Gezonde volwassenen hebben gemiddeld afhankelijk van leeftijd en gewicht - een bloeddruk van 120/80. We spreken dit uit als "120 over 80". Het eerste getal geeft aan hoe hoog de druk in de slagaderen is wanneer het bloed tijdens een hartslag in de slagaderen wordt gepompt. Dit is de systolische druk. Het tweede getal geeft de hoeveelheid druk aan wanneer het hart in rust is (tussen twee hartslagen in). Dit noemen we de diastolische druk.
Bij hypotensie (lage bloeddruk) is de bloeddruk te laag om normaal te kunnen functioneren. Dit is meestal het geval wanneer de waarden onder de 90/60 liggen. Lage bloeddruk kan zich op elke leeftijd voordoen, maar komt het meest voor bij oudere mensen.

*Problemen*
Er is druk in de bloedvaten nodig om bloed naar de verschillende organen te pompen. Als de druk onder een bepaald niveau komt, is het hart niet in staat voldoende bloed naar de organen te pompen. Dit heeft meestal flauwvallen tot gevolg door een tekort aan bloed in de hersenen. De hersenen zijn kwetsbaar omdat ze het hoogste deel van het lichaam vormen wanneer iemand rechtop staat. Het bloed moet dus vanuit het hart relatief ver omhoog gepompt worden. Willen de hersenen dus voldoende bloed (en zuurstof) toegevoerd krijgen, dan moet er sprake zijn van voldoende druk. Flauwvallen is dan ook een natuurlijke manier om te proberen de bloedtoevoer naar de hersenen te herstellen. In liggende positie bevinden de hersenen zich namelijk op hetzelfde niveau als het hart. Het werkt dan ook averechts om iemand die flauwgevallen is rechtop te zetten. De val zelf kan natuurlijk wel letsel veroorzaken.

*Oorzaken*
De algemene oorzaken van lage bloeddruk zijn:

* bloedverlies door trauma

* stress

* uitdroging

* een hevige allergische reactie

* bepaalde infecties

* alcoholgebruik

* gebruik van bepaalde geneesmiddelen, vooral antihypertensiva (middelen tegen hoge bloeddruk).

Vaak kan echter geen duidelijke reden gevonden voor de (te) lage bloeddruk.

*Verschijnselen
*
Bij lage bloeddruk is er sprake van een ontoereikende bloedtoevoer naar verscheidene organen. De hersenen hebben hier het meest van te lijden, omdat die het meeste bloed nodig hebben. Dit tekort aan bloed leidt tot een gedeeltelijke "stopzetting" van bewuste hersenactiviteiten en uit zich in een licht gevoel in het hoofd, flauwvallen of bewusteloosheid.
Acute lage bloeddruk resulteert in veel ernstiger verschijnselen (shock) dan chronische lage bloeddruk. Als er sprake is van een geleidelijk ontstaan van lage bloeddruk, hebben mensen soms in het geheel geen verschijnselen. Mensen met een lage bloeddruk kunnen eerder last hebben gehad van flauwvallen, of kunnen last hebben gehad van een vaag licht gevoel in het hoofd.

*Diagnose*
De bloeddruk wordt gemeten met een zogenaamde tensiemeter die rond de arm wordt geplaatst. Als de armen niet kunnen worden gebruikt, kan de bloeddruk ook gemeten worden door de bloeddrukmeter rond het been aan te brengen.

*Behandeling*
Lage bloeddruk op zich is niet te behandelen. Wanneer echter de oorzaak bekend is, dan zal de behandeling zich hierop richten. Maar zoals gezegd, is er niet altijd sprake van een onderliggende oorzaak.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

